# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Senor Radomir's perfect translation

## heartfelty

LA IMAGINACION 
Los amantes y los locos tienen cerebros tan en ebullición,
Fantasías tan modelantes (de la realidad), que perciben
Mas de lo que una razón tranquila nunca comprende.
Los locos, los amantes y los poetas
Son de imaginación totalmente compacta.
Uno ve más diablos de los que el vasto infierno puede contener,
esos son los locos; los amantes, todos como desesperados,
Ven la belleza de Helen en una ceja de Egipto;
El ojo de los poetas, girando en un admirable frenesí,
Mira desde el cielo a la tierra, desde la tierra al cielo;
Y cuando la imaginación da cuerpo
A las formas de las cosas desconocidas, la pluma del poeta
Las vuelve a las formas y da a una nada ligera / aérea
Una morada local y un nombre.
Tales trampas tiene una imaginación fuerte , 
IMAGINATION 
Lovers and madmen have such seething brains,
Such shaping fantasies, that apprehend
More than cool reason ever comprehends.
The lunatic, the lover, the poet
Are of imagination all compact-
One seees more devils than vast hell can hold,-
That is the madman: the love, all as frantic,
Sees Helen's beauty in a brow of Egypt:
The poet's eye, in a fine frenzy rollling,
Doth glance from heaven to earth, from earth to heaven;
And, as imagination bodies forth
The forms of things unknown, the poet's pen
Turns them to shapes, and gives to airy nothing
A local habitation and a name.
Such tricks hath strong imagination,
That, if it would but apprehend some joy,
It comprehends some bringer of that joy;
Or in the night, imagining some fear,
How easy is a bush supposed a bear! 
Que si aprehendiera alguna alegría
Comprendería algún [ ] de esta alegría.
O en la noche, imaginando algún miedo,
Cuán fácilmente un arbusto se supone que es un oso.
Notas

----------

